# Smoked hot sauce



## africanmeat (Aug 6, 2011)

Alaskanbear gave me an idea for a hot sauce. Thanks man

got some jalapenos, red paprika peppers garlic tomato's and i smoke them














The seed gos to the garden 







red paprika peppers



















6 hours with  oak wood







at this time i boil 3 tomato's till soft







now i load the blender wit the smoked peppers, garlic,paprika peppers,1 tsp cumin powder

salt black pepper,1 tsp coriander powder.6 bird-eye chili and 1/2 a cup ketchup 







from my wife's garden













i had to put it in glass jar plastic one will melt .

i am so sorry i can't  add a taste not Even a small taste  to this post .

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks Great!!

You're always making something out of the ordinary!!    I love it!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

Great hot sauce, I'm a chilihead so I'm drooling over here.


----------



## mae33ee (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice job Ahron!!  Sure am happy you found inspriation with my salsa, and out DID yourself with it.  Yummy for the tummy.

Rich


----------

